# Foul Play



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Another hilarious romp with Janet Evanovich


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I did it!!! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Great job!!    I haven't read this one but I have read some of the Stephanie Plum series ones of hers and they were laugh out loud funny.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

CONGRATS!! I am not trying anymore today, maybe tomorrow. I admire your patience & determination.   BTW, did you use IE or Firefox?


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> CONGRATS!! I am not trying anymore today, maybe tomorrow. I admire your patience & determination.  BTW, did you use IE or Firefox?


Personally I gave up on IE and downloaded Firefox. MUCH easier.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

durphy said:


> I did it!!! Woo Hoo!!


Congrats and thanks for the link. I've only read her Stephanie Plum books (giggling to myself) and I'd like to see what else she's done.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

durphy said:


> Another hilarious romp with Janet Evanovich


Congratulations! And only $2.50!!! Yay!

Betsy


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I have been thinking of trying her books. Now is a good time. I found quite a few marked for $2.50. Thanks Again!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Who can resist a book for 2.50?? I am giving it a try. Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It's a very quick read. Not as fun as the Plum series, but still typical Evanovich clutzy characters and her great sense of humor. If Foul Play were a dtb, it would go on my keeper shelves for a reread. When you read the book, tell me if you think the title should have been


Spoiler



Fowl Play.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I looked at this book and now I have like 6 of her books on my list for download. This is getting out of hand!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> I looked at this book and now I have like 6 of her books on my list for download. This is getting out of hand!


I told you in the other thread, you DO NOT have a problem!

(If you do, I do, and that can't be!)

Betsy


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay Betsy!

That's our story and we're sticking to it!-My husband probably thinks I am losing it. First thing I say to him this morning is 'They added more books! I need to download!'. I don't think that is what he wanted to hear as soon as he got up.LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> I don't think that is what he wanted to hear as soon as he got up.LOL


LOL!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's Three Plums in One. It's the first one I bought and I was hooked on Stephanie Plum.

Oops, forgot to preview, so I hope my link works.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Here's Three Plums in One. It's the first one I bought and I was hooked on Stephanie Plum.
> 
> Oops, forgot to preview, so I hope my link works.


So, this really is 3 books in one?? I love a bargain!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> So, this really is 3 books in one?? I love a bargain!!


Yep, it's the first three Plum books. I read the description about five times myself before I believed it and bought the book.

I've gone through Seven Up and thinking about Hard Eight, but I'm trying to pace myself until #14 is out on Kindle.

Steph just kills me. Then there's Grandma Mazur and Lulu and so many great characters (and some pretty scary ones).


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Yep, it's the first three Plum books. I read the description about five times myself before I believed it and bought the book.
> 
> I've gone through Seven Up and thinking about Hard Eight, but I'm trying to pace myself until #14 is out on Kindle.
> 
> Steph just kills me. Then there's Grandma Mazur and Lulu and so many great characters (and some pretty scary ones).


Definitely sounds like something I will like... thanks for the recommendation.


----------

